# best wheel for beginners



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I am an absolute beginner at spinning and would like to know what your opinions are on spinning wheels for those with no expirence. tyia


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Babe wheel ... the (relatively, anyway) inexpensive PVC/wheelchair wheel spinning wheel. I absolutely love it.

I was a novice spinner (only used a drop spindle) two years ago when I recieved this wheel for my birthday. I didn't want to sink several hundred into a wooden wheel if I wasn't SURE I was going to use it ... so this seemed a good starting point.

It's served me really well and I really do highly recommend it to anyone just starting out. It is lightweight, very easy to put together, you can move it around the house with one hand (so you can put it in a corner and then bring it out to spin when you are working with it, and put it back when you are done), the tension is very easy to adjust (just pull harder on the leather strap and velcro it in place), and the price is right.

You can get additional bobbins, and it comes in single and double treadle. I use a single treadle, which I really like, although a lot of people prefer the double.

Do check them out - if you hate the look, or will only be happy with a wooden wheel, it might be worth saving up, but if you're just not really sure about this whole spinning thing, this is an awesome way to begin.

(You'd think after the number of times I've given this schpiel on here, the people at Babe's Fiber Garden would send me a free bobbin or two, wouldn't you? )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle,
If everyone you recommended a Babe to would tell Nels that they're buying his wheel because of you, Nels might just send you a bobbin or two. Never hurts to ask. He's a heck of a sweet guy!

I've never owned a Babe, but I have spun on a couple. They have the Irish Tension I beleive instead of a Scotch Tension.

My first wheel was an Ashford Traveller. Double Treadle, Double Drive with optional scotch tension.

I abo----ely adore this wheel. It is easy to learn on, very sturdy (although a monthly tightening of screws goes a long way). I bought the Jumbo Flyer/Bobbins for it and was able to ply two regular size bobbins onto a jumbo bobbin. It was my main wheel for 6 years. I got a Kromski Sonata last summer that is my primary wheel now, but I alway use the Traveller to ply on.


----------



## catmccall (Jan 13, 2009)

I recommend the Ashford Traditional for a beginner. Sure, it's more expensive than some, but they come up every now and again on CraigsList or at estate or yard sales.

I have the single treadle model with double drive & Scotch tension options. The beauty of this wheel is that you can find parts for it and accessories for any type of yarn you might want to spin - jumbo flyer, high-speed flyer and lace flyers are readily available and likely will be forever as it has been and continues to be a very popular wheel.

It's easy to adjust and has the traditional Saxony look that I love.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I've only spun since last summer, but I like my Babe too. I have the double pedal and couldn't resist the price, especially for a beginner like me. I agree that they're easy to move -- I'm always carrying mine next door when I need to "sit" with my elderly Mother and it's both light and sturdy.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If you can find one now a days,,...... 
Hands down..my favorite Wheel is the "Majacraft Saxony". Is double treadle and the smoothest wheel I have ever used. 

I was able to try every wheel out on the market at the time, when I was looking wayyy back when and ended up getting the Majacraft Saxony.

This is what I would recommend,, find a spinning shop or spinning Guild in your area... and really play with/try out as many different kinds of wheels as you can. Is the only way to find one you really like.

Good luck!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a Ashford Joy, very portable, very smooth, but it only allows one size bobbin -- a problem only if you like to spin a lot of bulky yarn. I don't like double-peddle---too much movement for me, I like the simple one-foot peddling. Yes, I get plenty of control with it, can spin sock yarn if I want. But I see the price of the Joys has gone up pretty drastically. If I were just starting I might try wheels that were not as pricey, just in case. But you might want to just try them all till you find the one YOU like.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and advice please keep it coming.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm with catmccall on the Ashford Traditional. It was my first wheel and still my favorite wheel, the one that gets the most use. I think, although I don't know for sure, that the Traveller is also a good choice. 

I like Ashford because they have been around forever. You can get parts without any difficulty, bobbins are readily available, the wheels are expandable so it can grow with you.


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

I started with a drop spindle to make sure that I would even like spinning. The first few days were very interesting...lol

After deciding to investing in a wheel I found a spinners guild and tried out a few wheels. I loved the Majacraft (drool!!!), but at the time Majacraft did not have a entry level wheel. I could not even try to rationalize buying one as my first wheel at $650+ for my first wheel. 

So off to ebay & Craigslist I went. I stalked the two site for months until I can upon a used Louet S10. ( It was the same wheel that my friend had lend me to use until I bought my own). I love Louets for many reasons, but the things I love most about them is there huge bobbins 6-9 oz cap & you can spin bulky yarn very smoothly on it due to the large orifice. 

My second wheel is a Pocket Wheel. It is very small, can be broken down without any tools, and weights 7lbs. It have tons of different ratios & and comes w/3 4oz bobbins. It is my go to wheel for pretty much everything these days.

If I was to do over right now I would (IMO) go with the Pioneer by Majacraft. It is their entry level wheel but they did not skimp in it by any means. It is smooth and has many different ratios & you can buy different add as you grow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

One thing you may want to keep in mind. If you are tall and have long arms and legs there are a few wheels that just don't work well. At least for me that is true.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks. I would love to learn the drop spindle but can't seem to figure it out. It's very frustrating. Marchwind I am tall so I will keep that in mind. Thanks, you ladies are great.


----------

